Ask HN: How to Prepare for an Engineering Manager Interview at Google - aalhour
======
matisoffn
Algorithms and System Design on the technical side.

~~~
aalhour
Thanks, what about the management and leadership side? Do they test candidates
on project management and people skills? If so, do you have any idea how to
prepare for that?

~~~
algodaily
I've heard the standard leadership and management questions, like:

\- How would you describe your style of management?

\- Give me an example when you had a problem with an out-performer.

\- What would you do to keep an out-performer motivated?

\- Describe a time when you took the lead on a project.

\- Tell me about a time when you took ownership of a project.

\- Why did you do this?

\- What was the result of you taking the challenge? What could have happened
if you did not take ownership?

You can find all the standard ones and how to pepare at:
[https://algodaily.com/lessons/beyond-the-whiteboard-the-
most...](https://algodaily.com/lessons/beyond-the-whiteboard-the-most-common-
behavioral-interview-questions)

~~~
aalhour
Thank you! Do you have any resources that help understand what Google (FANG
companies in general) mean when they ask candidates about their ability to
"deal with ambiguity"?

